# 1915 Spirit Lake, IA Coca-Cola Bottle



## lastmanstanding (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello all, a few months ago I dug and brought home a few 1923 and 1915 Coca-Colas.  It was a first for me to see a 1915 from Spirit Lake, IA.  I do not have access to Porter's Coca-Cola book of my own, but I was told that there was not a 1915 listed from that city.  Does anyone know for sure?  Anyone else have one in their collection?  This particular bottle is dated 1927.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 9, 2010)

lastmanstanding ~

 According to Bill Porter's (Last Printing 2008) book, it indicates there is no known example of a 1915 hobbleskirt from Spirit Lake, Iowa. The 1923 -  the D - and the 6 oz bottles are considered common. The 6 1/2 oz bottle (1958-65) is also unknown to exist from that city/state.

 Bill is always looking for unknown bottles for his records. I believe he prefers photos of both the bottle and the base. 

 SPBOB


----------



## lastmanstanding (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Bob, thanks for the quick reply to my post.  I know quite a bit about the bottling history in that town, and from what I understand there isn't much of a window that the plant would have used 1915 bottles before 1923 bottles began to replace them.  Again, thanks for the great information.

 Lastmanstanding


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 10, 2010)

lastmanstanding ~

 Here's Bill Porter's public e-mail address in case you don't have it and want to contact him about your bottle. 

 Good Luck and congratulations on a rare find. Hopefully your 1915 bottle is in great shape.

 E-mail  oldcokes@aol.com

 The photo below is from Bill's Facebook site. I have never met him personally, but in the e-mails I've exchanged with him I have found him to be a great guy and very helpful and informative. I believe he is in his early 60s.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 10, 2010)

P.S. ~

 For those interested in purchasing a copy of Bill Porter's book, just send him an e-mail and check on availability and current price. If someone does this, and the book has been updated since 2008, please let us know here. 

 Thanks,

 SPBOB

 Shown here slightly smaller than actual size of 8 1/2" x 5 1/2"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 10, 2010)

Lastly ...

 Here is a sampling of the book's simple format. This is the Iowa and part of the Kansas page. Note the 'U' (For Unknown) in the Spirit Lake column under 1915. The blank spaces indicate that a particular bottle is relatively common. (Pages are white. I highlighted for clarity).

 U        =  Unknown
 RR     = Very Rare (1-5 known)
 R        = Rare (5-20 Known)
 S        = Scarce (20-100 Known)
 Blank  = Generally Available (Common) But Not Always Easy


----------



## lastmanstanding (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Bob, thanks again for the great information.  My Spirit Lake bottle is not perfect, it has very clean glass for a dug bottle but it does have some damage to the base.  On display it doesn't look bad at all, so I feel fortunate about that.  I just might pursue getting a copy of Porter's book, Coca-Colas are not normally my collecting area but it would still be a good resource to have.  Thanks again.

 Lastmanstanding


----------



## grime5 (Nov 11, 2010)

that dont even look like bill.but i havent seen him in years. he stayed at my house years ago and i stayed at his house when we went to new york together once.later greg


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 11, 2010)

grime5 ~

 As far as I know Facebook is public domain, so I see no reason why I can't share Bill Porter's link to that site here. I think it's him unless there are two Bill Porter's who collect and research Coca Cola.

 Here is the link. See what you think.  http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=1061201887

 SPBOB


----------



## grime5 (Nov 11, 2010)

not saying it isnt him.i just cant believe how he looks different.i dont have a facebook account and could not see his link. but i dont recognize half the people i went to school with.have to ask my wife who some of those people are.i need to call bill he has called me several times and im never home to catch his call. later greg


----------

